# Natural Bodybuilding Diet Video



## LiftNostalgia (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey guys just made a new vid to share some tips on diet/nutrition for natural lifters.

It's only for slim/skinny lifters who find it hard to build mass because I'm a hardgainer myself so kinda zoom in on this area.

Enjoy.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you want my honest opinion, you sounded boring and uninformed.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> If you want my honest opinion, you sounded boring and uninformed.


U wot m8


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Newperson said:


> U wot m8


Read my previous thread.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Read my previous thread.


Wot tHreAd


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Newperson said:


> Wot tHreAd


The one before you are sat on santa's cock and smiling.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> The one before you are sat on santa's cock and smiling.


Come again?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Newperson said:


> Come again?


Did you really "come again"?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

What a load of non-sense, lmao.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Did you really "come again"?


Cum or come?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A great homemade protein shake.....

Ricotta cheese

Milk

Glucose

That's majority carbs followed by fats then protein PMSL


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you even lift?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just kidding.

You are a confident chap, and the information in the video may be helpful to some so fair play


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Newperson said:


> Cum or come?


what ever you prefer hunny XXX


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If people think the guy is talking rubbish, wouldn't it be a good idea to also tell him what you disagree with and why? Otherwise, not only does your post serve no purpose whatsoever, but you also look a complete cúnt.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Where do I start?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Waiting for @imnotapervert to tell me?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Waiting for @imnotapervert to tell me?


Well, you obviously found things you disagreed with - maybe start with the first thing you heard that you disagreed with, or the thing that stood out to you most? Use your brain mate :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

vtec_yo said:


>


0:10 - No. No I fúcking didn't.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Fine. Don't use supplements but make your own supplements?


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Stopped watching when I heard you say 'Natural'.


He's small?


----------



## LiftNostalgia (Oct 27, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> If you want my honest opinion, you sounded boring and uninformed.


Thanks, need honest FB, only started making these in addition to my offline training so need to know where there's room for improvement, regards.


----------



## LiftNostalgia (Oct 27, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Stopped watching when I heard you say 'Natural'.


Cheers.

The only reason I said that is because I want others to bestow a trust in my advice (I do try advise as well as possible). For example, if a lot of my progress was attributed to anabolic steroids then other hardgainers (slim lifters) mightn't believe they could do it naturally. I got tested for all banned substances, all negative. But also doing natural bodybuilding competitions in a few months.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with supplements anyway. Id say 90+% of members on this forum use them. Yes we can get them from food but trying to get 10g of creatine from food I.e steak you'd need masses amount of beef. It's far easier and cheaper to use supps, I agree get as much of it as you can with food then top up with supps. I thought that's what they're for anyway.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

LiftNostalgia said:


> Cheers.
> 
> The only reason I said that is because I want others to bestow a trust in my advice (I do try advise as well as possible). For example, if a lot of my progress was attributed to anabolic steroids then other hardgainers (slim lifters) mightn't believe they could do it naturally. I got tested for all banned substances, all negative. But also doing natural bodybuilding competitions in a few months.


Which feds are you going to be competing in?


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Great Video Btw mate, We all have a laugh and joke on here but we mean no harm  keep up the good work


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

vtec_yo said:


>


I will be ****sing myself all day today hahah thanks:thumb:


----------

